# Urgent N/M GSD Orlando FL



## Lonnie&Kohle (May 5, 2010)

I found this: Male German Shep - 183760 URGENT - Orlando FL, WESH's u local Photo - u local, Your Orlando Photos & Videos
The info about Ninja, a neutered male, is to the right, with contact info. I wrote asking why urgent and what happens today if not taken. If I hear back will repost.
Lonnie


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Description:* 
NINJA
A183760 - NEUTERED MALE, BLACK GERM SHEPHERD, 4Y
This animal is currently located in kennel WDI20 and will be available for rescue until 09/09/2010. Recommended to be trained as a police dog, no small kids, but knows commands and is very smart.
Orange County Animal Services
Animals That Need Rescue
http://www.ocnetpets.com
If you can rescue an animal on this list, please reply to [email protected].


----------



## Lonnie&Kohle (May 5, 2010)

A local Orlando rescue group has offered to take him today. WHEW.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank God.


----------

